# Homemade Mass Shake /fit/



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

chug this baby down in 5 minutes and that's half my macros smashed out on a bulk. i honesly find this easier than eating every 2 hours


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Mines similar to that although i have 2 scoops of whey and only 75g of oats, plus I chuck in some raw eggs for good measure


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mine is similar but mine is much bigger and got a few extras in


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Reps for that. I normally use a mass shake but I'm going to give these a go from now on


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I have 6 eggs, 75g oats, 100g whey, water, nice and simple 1000 calories.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> mine is similar but mine is much bigger and got a few extras in


Beer??? :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Kennyken said:


> Beer??? :thumb:


haha no

mine is

700ml whole milk

80g whey

200g oats

2 bananas

2 whole raw eggs

10ml olive oil


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

just thrown 2 bananas in and it's lush using unflavoured whey and 2 scoops of low fat toffee ice cream replaced the cashew nets with abit more whey


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

will try... looks great tbh


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You need to add a tin of condensed milk.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

A few days ago I had..

500ml gold top

4 scoops mutant mass

100ml eggwhites

20ml olive oil

...And 2 blueberry muffins:lol:

Then I had a nap.

2000Ish cals I think..


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

500ml of full fat milk

100g of unflavoured whey

1/2 an avocado

1 1/2 banana

2 heaped tablespoons of almond butter

150g of oats

add a little more milk if it gets too thick, and occasionally add a scoop or two of vanilla ice cream. it tastes great and does the job, not too sure about the macros


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)

gonna give some of the ideas on here a go!


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

iv never used greek yoghurt , but could you use more of that and less milk? is it too thick? seems a nice addiction to what i usually use lol

milk

protein powder

3 eggs

peanut butter

olive oil

oats

Around 1400cals


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

80 g whey

peanut butter

banana

4 tbs MCT oil

pint semi skimmed

8g creatine mono

50g oats

anyone tell me macros?


----------



## S_Soldier (Jun 25, 2008)

biglbs said:


> 80 g whey
> 
> peanut butter
> 
> ...


Mines very similar to that except I throw in 6 whole eggs too and maybe some berries to add to the flavour.


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Just thought id give something similar a bash.

Oats

60g peanut butter

60g Whey

Natural Fat Free Yoghurt

Banana

Milk (makes it a little thinner)

Damn very sickly but got it down, maybe less banana next time (1/2).

Ready for a kip now


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Trying to get this sorted. I like the idea of the cashews in there. Anyone got a good supplier for those?

Also, a cheapish chocolate whey to mask the taste of everything?


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

mine contains ben and jerrys ice cream...nicer than shake out there


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Last couple of days because I haven't been that hungry, thus struggling to hit my cal target, I've been throwing a bit of double cream in too.

It's seems so wrong, but tastes so right


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Prophecy said:


> Trying to get this sorted. I like the idea of the cashews in there. Anyone got a good supplier for those?
> 
> Also, a cheapish chocolate whey to mask the taste of everything?


Cashews from Supermarkets, although the B&M Bargains, Home Bargains style places tend to do them pretty cheap. I put my hood up and get in and out quickly so I'm not mixing for too long with the great unwashed.

Nutrisport Choc goes well in these.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Just giving this a try tomorrow. Cashew nuts are crazy expensive mind! Cheaper to get a proper mass shake!


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> Just giving this a try tomorrow. Cashew nuts are crazy expensive mind! Cheaper to get a proper mass shake!


Yeh it will work out expensive I reckon. I've just ordered some Nutrisport 90+ chocolate, and I found a 200g bag of cashew nuts in Tescos for £1.39 which is pretty good in comparison.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice n easy this one 

50g ground nuts

75g oats

75g 90+

500ml whole milk.

may need some water to thin taste dependant


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Quick update.... I could plaster walls with this mixture!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

GeordieSteve said:


> Just giving this a try tomorrow. Cashew nuts are crazy expensive mind! Cheaper to get a proper mass shake!


use different nuts cheaper ones or natural peanut butter


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

400ml Milk

100ml Water

100g MP Oats

150g Whey

1 tblsp Peanut Butter

3 tblsp MCT Oil


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

how do you guys find having raw eggs in your shakes, can you taste em?


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Think i'm slacking quite a bit.....oops - I'm definitely going to give some of these a go...

I only have 100g oats/60g whey/500ml semi skimmed milk


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Sharp161 said:


> how do you guys find having raw eggs in your shakes, can you taste em?


Can't taste them, but I've had to knock them in the head because I was having 12 a day and simply couldn't digest them.

I'm using ice cream now instead for the cals.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Big_Idiot said:


> Think i'm slacking quite a bit.....oops - I'm definitely going to give some of these a go...
> 
> I only have 100g oats/60g whey/500ml semi skimmed milk


I find if I get 1000+ a day in early I'm not struggling to hit my total cals later in the day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

So if one day I find that I am struggling to reach my 3300 kcals per day I could replace half the food with this? Would it be just as good?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

sweet


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

i made one similar to the OP, except with penut butter instead of cashews, and some nesquick milkshake powder instead of coco powder,

drank half , put the remaineder in the fridge , came back to it a few hours later and it was solid lol:confused1:


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Good stuff nice one


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Do you lads not worry about getting fat?

Like if on AAS do you just ram the food down, or do you just use these to fit your daily cal needs?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

RelaxTheBody said:


> Do you lads not worry about getting fat?
> 
> Like if on AAS do you just ram the food down, or do you just use these to fit your daily cal needs?


Bulk and cut  Ram it all in, then cut the fat afterwards


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

**** the bed lads, some of these are pretty hefty!

Some nice ideas in here though, I have been thinking of something like this to try get my macros up.

Do you lads smash this for breakfast ?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Here's one i use when bulking

350ml milk

50whey

100 oats

15 pb

And 15ml evoo

Ooosh


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

I have similar shakes but never put eggs in them. An reason why you guys chuck eggs in?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

My mass shake:

300g Ben and Jerries

100g Whey 80%

Bounty

Daim Bar

Crunchie

Flake

500ml Blue Milk

Blend for few minutes

110g Protein 110g Fats 200g Carbs


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

killah said:


> I have similar shakes but never put eggs in them. An reason why you guys chuck eggs in?


Apart from whey protein egg whites have the second highest BV, it has one of the best amino acids profiles for human nutrition so it is ideal to throw a few in your shake to add more protein and fats if you use the yolks


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

1010AD said:


> Apart from whey protein egg whites have the second highest BV, it has one of the best amino acids profiles for human nutrition so it is ideal to throw a few in your shake to add more protein and fats if you use the yolks


Might give it a go, dont want to get salmonella though.


----------

